# مجئ المسيح الثانى يشهده التلاميذ ؟؟!!



## Light Of Christianity (10 يونيو 2009)

[q-bible]3 وبينما كان جالسا على جبل الزيتون، تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد وقالوا له: «أخبرنا متى يحدث هذا. وما هي علامة رجوعك وانتهاء الزمان؟» )متى الاصحاح 24 )[/q-bible]

*هكذا سال احد التلاميذ المسيح عن ماهى علامة مجيئه الثانى وانتهاء الزمن .....*
[q-bible]
29 وحالا بعد الضيقة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، ويحجب القمر ضوءه، وتتهاوى النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السماوات.
30 وعندئذ تظهر آية ابن الإنسان في السماء، فتنتحب قبائل الأرض كلها، ويرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحب السماء بقدرة ومجد عظيم.
31 ويرسل ملائكته بصوت بوق عظيم ليجمعوا مختاريه من الجهات الأربع، من أقاصي السماوات إلى أقاصيها.
32 «وتعلموا هذا المثل من شجرة التين: عندما تلين أغصانها، وتطلع ورقا، تعرفون أن الصيف قريب.
33 هكذا أيضا حين ترون هذه الأمور جميعها تحدث، فاعلموا أنه قريب بل على الأبواب!

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يزول هذا الجيل أبدا، حتى تحدث هذه الأمور كلها. [/q-bible]

*وفى نفس الانجيل الاصحاح 16 نلاحظ الاتى .....*

[q-bible]27 فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يعود في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، فيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله.
28 الحق أقول لكم: إن بعضا من الواقفين هنا لن يذوقوا الموت، قبل أن يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا في ملكوته»[/q-bible]

*تنبأ المسيح بأن بعضا من تلاميذه والجيل االلى هو فيه سيشهد مجيئه الثانى ونهاية العالم بالرغم من موتهم جميعا وعدم حصول ذلك على الاطلاق ؟؟؟

وصدقه الكثيرون من تلاميذه حتى قال بولس الرسول فى رسالته الاولى لتسالونيكى الاصحاح الرابع *

[q-bible]15 فهذا نقوله لكم بكلمة من عند الرب: إننا نحن الباقين أحياء إلى حين عودة الرب، لن نسبق الراقدين.
16 لأن الرب نفسه سينزل من السماء حالما يدوي أمر بالتجمع، وينادي رئيس ملائكة، ويبوق في بوق إلهي، عندئذ يقوم الأموات في المسيح أولا.
17 ثم إننا، نحن الباقين أحياء، نختطف جميعا في السحب للاجتماع بالرب في الهواء. وهكذا نبقى مع الرب على الدوام.
18 لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضا بهذا الكلام! [/q-bible]
*
ولقد رحل المسيح , ورحل معاصريه جميعا بما فيهم تلاميذه منذ اكثر من 1900 سنة , ولم يحدث ما هو فى العهد الجديد

الشبهه منقولة ولكن بتلخيص منى ليها ووضع النقاط الرئيسية ليها فقط*


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2009)

أسمحيلي أولاً بنقل موضوعك الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
لأن موضوعك شبهة قمت بالرد عليه سابقاً
سأحاول البحث عن الرابط لأضعه لك, أو سأقدم لك الرد من جديد إن لم أجده

لي عودة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

*لو سمحت إستاذى ماى روك
أوضح للإخت أن الكلمة التى جاءت فى الإنجيل هى كلمة ملكوت وليست المجئ الثانى ونهاية العالم

تنبأ المسيح بأن بعضا من تلاميذه والجيل االلى هو فيه سيشهد مجيئه الثانى ونهاية العالم بالرغم من موتهم جميعا وعدم حصول ذلك على الاطلاق ؟؟؟ 
ولقد رحل المسيح , ورحل معاصريه جميعا بما فيهم تلاميذه منذ اكثر من 1900 سنة , ولم يحدث ما هو فى العهد الجديد .
الإجابة

 27 حَقّاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ هَهُنَا قَوْماً لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوْا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ». ​المهم هنا أن نفهم ما معنى كلمة "الملكوت"؟

يبدو أن صاحب السؤال فى ذهنه "الملكوت الأبدى"، فهو يتعجب كيف أن من القيام وقتذاك قوماً يعيشون حتى يروا الملكوت!!

طبعاً "الملكوت الأبدى" ليس هو المقصود هنا.

فما هو المقصود إذن؟ لنفهم هذا، علينا أن نعرف أنه قبل الفداء كان الشيطان  هو رئيس هذا العالم (يوحنا 14 : 30). وكانت الخطية هى التى تملك. وبالخطية الموت (رومية 5 : 14 ، 17). ولكن بالفداء بدأ الرب يملك: "الرب ملك على خشبة" (مزمور 95). وقيد الشيطان، وخلص الناس من الموت. وبدأ الملكوت.

المقصود إذن هو ملكوت الله الذى إنتشر بالإيمان والفداء.

كان الرب فى كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون (اعمال 2 : 47) فينضم هؤلاء إلى مملكة الله، إلى جماعة المؤمنين.

وقد أتى هذا الملكوت بقوة، بالقوة التى لبسوها من الأعالى حين حل الروح القدس عليهم. وإذا فى سنوات قليلة قبل استشهاد بولس الرسول سنة 67 م. كان الملكوت قد إنتشر فى كل جهات العالم المعروف وقتذاك. 

وإذا ملكوت الله قد أتى بقوة. ورآه أناس من ذلك الجيل...​*


----------



## Strident (10 يونيو 2009)

و أيضاً ثلاثة من تلاميذه رأوا مجده في التجلي...

و هذه هي الجملة في بداية الإصحاح ال17، مباشرة بعدما قال يسوع:"من القيام ههنا....إلخ"

و طبعاً كما قالت الأخت مارثا، أن ملكوت الله ليس الأبدي فقط...

و إلا فما معنى أن يقول يوحنا المعمدان "توبوا لأنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله؟"

و أيضاً هناك آية: "هوذا ملكوت الله داخلكم"

(وَلَمَّا سَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «مَتَى يَأْتِي مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ؟» أَجَابَهُمْ: «لاَ يَأْتِي مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ بِمُرَاقَبَةٍ وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا هَهُنَا أَوْ: هُوَذَا هُنَاكَ لأَنْ هَا مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ دَاخِلَكُمْ». (لو 17: 20 - 21)

فالملكوت يبدأ من هنا...بملك الله على القلب


أما قول بولس:
"نحن الأحياء، فهو يقصد من سيكونون أحياء وقت المجيء الثاني...و هؤلاء لابد أن يتغيروا إلى طبيعة عدم الفساد...و الموتى يقومون في حالة عدم الفساد"


----------



## Light Of Christianity (10 يونيو 2009)

> * حَقّاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ هَهُنَا قَوْماً لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوْا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ». ​*
> المهم هنا أن نفهم ما معنى كلمة "الملكوت"؟
> 
> يبدو أن صاحب السؤال فى ذهنه "الملكوت الأبدى"، فهو يتعجب كيف أن من القيام وقتذاك قوماً يعيشون حتى يروا الملكوت!!



*دايما تنادون فى المنتدى بقراه الاصحاح كامل .... واعتقد هنا تسلسل الاصحاح لايوحى اطلاقا بغير الملكوت الابدى .؟؟؟*

*لاحظى معى الاتى *

*27 فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يعود في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، فيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله.*
28 الحق أقول لكم: إن بعضا من الواقفين هنا لن يذوقوا الموت، قبل أن يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا في ملكوته»  

*فا قلتم مثلا ان عودته فى مجد ابيه هى ايضا ليست الملكوت الابدى فهو محى الشك بيجازى كل واحد على اعماله .... الحساب يوم الحساب* 

*يعنى المقصود هنا الملكوت الابدى بالتاكيد والا كيف يتحدث عن الملكوت الابدى ثم ينتقل مرة واحدة لملكوت اخر ؟؟؟*

*وبعض النظر عن ذلك وعن هذه الاية هناك ايه اخرى اكد بها كلامه ....*

29 وحالا بعد الضيقة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، ويحجب القمر ضوءه، وتتهاوى النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السماوات.
30 وعندئذ تظهر آية ابن الإنسان في السماء، فتنتحب قبائل الأرض كلها، ويرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحب السماء بقدرة ومجد عظيم.
31 ويرسل ملائكته بصوت بوق عظيم ليجمعوا مختاريه من الجهات الأربع، من أقاصي السماوات إلى أقاصيها.
32 «وتعلموا هذا المثل من شجرة التين: عندما تلين أغصانها، وتطلع ورقا، تعرفون أن الصيف قريب.
33 هكذا أيضا حين ترون هذه الأمور جميعها تحدث، فاعلموا أنه قريب بل على الأبواب!

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يزول هذا الجيل أبدا، حتى تحدث هذه الأمور كلها.   

*تحدث ووضح من الايه 29 الى الايه 33 عن نهااااية العالم هذا واضح اعتقد ... ثم انهى حديثه بان الجيل الذى يحدثه لن ينتهى حتى تحدث هذه الامور اى نهاية العالم تحدث فى هذا الجيل ومر 1900 سنة على ذلك ؟؟؟!!*



> أما قول بولس:
> "نحن الأحياء، فهو يقصد من سيكونون أحياء وقت المجيء الثاني...و هؤلاء لابد أن يتغيروا إلى طبيعة عدم الفساد...و الموتى يقومون في حالة عدم الفساد"



15 فهذا نقوله لكم بكلمة من عند الرب:* إننا نحن الباقين أحياء إلى حين عودة الرب*، لن نسبق الراقدين.
16* لأن الرب نفسه سينزل من السماء حالما يدوي أمر بالتجمع، وينادي رئيس ملائكة، ويبوق في بوق إلهي، عندئذ يقوم الأموات في المسيح أولا*
17 *ثم إننا، نحن الباقين أحياء، نختطف جميعا في السحب للاجتماع بالرب في الهواء*. وهكذا نبقى مع الرب على الدوام.
18 لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضا بهذا الكلام! 

*عندئذ يقوم الاموات فى المسيح اولاااا ثم نحن الباقييين احياء ؟؟...!!! مش سألت عن الفساد او عدم الفساد والايات مش بتتكلم عن الفساد بالمعنى اللى حضرتك شرحته هو يقصد ان اللى الاموات اللى هيقوموا الاول تابعين المسيح والاحياء هيصعدوا للمسيح اما البقية الغير مؤمنة مش هتبقى مع المسيح ...... اللى عايزة اوصله انه اعتبر نفسه وبعض التلاميذ من الاحياء فىفترة المجئ الثانى للمسيح ؟؟ فهمت قصدى 
*
*
فى انتظار ردكم ومع فائق احترامى لكم وشكرا للردود*


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> *دايما تنادون فى المنتدى بقراه الاصحاح كامل .... واعتقد هنا تسلسل الاصحاح لايوحى اطلاقا بغير الملكوت الابدى .؟؟؟*
> 
> *لاحظى معى الاتى *
> 
> ...




أنت تمزجين بين 3 مواضيع مختلفة...

1- خراب أورشليم سنة 70م الذي تنبأ عنه المسيح
2- المجيء الثاني و نهاية العالم
3- قوله "من القيام ههنا قوم لا يموتون ... إلخ"

من الواضح أن بولس الرسول يتكلم عن المجيء الثاني في نهاية الأيام..هذه سهلة...

نأتي لحديث المسيح الذي تكلم فيه عن خراب أورشليم و نهاية العالم..إن الحديث هنا يتكلم عن الموضوعين، كما هو واضح أصلاً من سؤال التلاميذ:

تعالي لنرى مثلاً من لوقا 21:

5 واذ كان قوم يقولون عن الهيكل انه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحف قال

6 هذه التي ترونها ستأتي ايام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض .

7 فسألوه قائلين يا معلّم متى يكون هذا وما هي العلامة عندما يصير هذا .

8 فقال انظروا لا تضلوا .فان كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين اني انا هو والزمان قد قرب .فلا تذهبوا وراءهم .
9 فاذا سمعتم بحروب وقلاقل فلا تجزعوا لانه لا بد ان يكون هذا اولا .ولكن لا يكون المنتهى سريعا .
10 ثم قال لهم تقوم امة على امة ومملكة على مملكة .
11 وتكون زلازل عظيمة في اماكن ومجاعات واوبئة .وتكون مخاوف وعلامات عظيمة من السماء .
12 وقبل هذا كله يلقون ايديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ويسلمونكم الى مجامع وسجون وتساقون امام ملوك وولاة لاجل اسمي .
13 فيؤول ذلك لكم شهادة .
14 فضعوا في قلوبكم ان لا تهتموا من قبل لكي تحتجوا .
15 لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها .
16 وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والاخوة والاقرباء والاصدقاء .ويقتلون منكم .
17 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي .
18 ولكن شعرة من رؤوسكم لا تهلك .
19 بصبركم اقتنوا انفسكم .
20 ومتى رأيتم اورشليم محاطة بجيوش فحينئذ اعلموا انه قد اقترب خرابها .
21 حينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال .والذين في وسطها فليفروا خارجا .والذين في الكور فلا يدخلوا .
22 لان هذه ايام انتقام ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب .
23 وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الايام لانه يكون ضيق عظيم على الارض وسخط على هذا الشعب .
24 ويقعون بفم السيف ويسبون الى جميع الامم .وتكون اورشليم مدوسة من الامم حتى تكمل ازمنة الامم
25 وتكون علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم .وعلى الارض كرب امم بحيرة .البحر والامواج تضج .
26 والناس يغشى عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على المسكونة لان قوات السموات تتزعزع .
27 وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحابة بقوة ومجد كثير .
28 ومتى ابتدأت هذه تكون فانتصبوا وارفعوا رؤوسكم لان نجاتكم تقترب .
29 وقال لهم مثلا .انظروا الى شجرة التين وكل الاشجار .
30 متى افرخت تنظرون وتعلمون من انفسكم ان الصيف قد قرب .
31 هكذا انتم ايضا متى رأيتم هذه الاشياء صائرة فاعلموا ان ملكوت الله قريب .
32 الحق اقول لكم انه لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون الكل .
(يتكلم عن خراب أورشليم، سنة 70م)
33 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول .
34 فاحترزوا لانفسكم لئلا تثقل قلوبكم في خمار وسكر وهموم الحياة فيصادفكم ذلك اليوم بغتة .
35 لانه كالفخ يأتي على جميع الجالسين على وجه كل الارض .
36 اسهروا اذا وتضرعوا في كل حين لكي تحسبوا اهلا للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع ان يكون وتقفوا قدام ابن الانسان

إذاً فهو هنا يتحدث عن حدثين، خراب أورشليم و نهاية العالم...
و في الحقيقة فإن خراب أورشليم من الواضح أنه صورة مصغرة لما سيحدث في نهاية العالم، لهذا تكلم المسيح عنهما بهذا الامتزاج...ففي نهاية العالم أيضاً سيأتي ضد المسيح، و يقيم نفسه كإله في هيكل الله، و يضطهد كل أتباع المسيح (رجسة الخراب)



نأتي الآن لكلمة "من الواقفين ههنا قوم لا يذوقون الموت"

هذه في مناسبة مختلفة عن الإصحاح السابق...
و لنأخذ آيتين بعدها (أول آيتين من الإصحاح التالي)

متى 16: 24 - إلخ، 17: 1 - 8
24 حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه ان اراد احد ان يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني .
25 فان من اراد ان يخلّص نفسه يهلكها .ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي يجدها .
26 لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه .او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه .
27 فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله .
28 الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته

1 وبعد ستة ايام اخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا اخاه وصعد بهم الى جبل عال منفردين .
2 وتغيّرت هيئته قدّامهم واضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور .
3 واذا موسى وايليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه .
4 فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا رب جيد ان نكون ههنا .فان شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال .لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولايليا واحدة .
5 وفيما هو يتكلم اذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت .له اسمعوا .
6 ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا .
7 فجاء يسوع ولمسهم وقال قوموا ولا تخافوا .
8 فرفعوا اعينهم ولم يروا احدا الا يسوع وحده

"من الواقفين ههنا...إلخ"
إن هذه الكلمة تعني ثلاث أشياء:
1- أن منهم من سيراه في مجده في التجلي بعد 6 أيام
2- أن منهم من سيراه يملك على البشرية على الصليب، عندما يتمم الفداء و يشتري البشر بدمه من عبودية ابليس ("الرب ملك على خشبة") و بعد ذلك القيامة و الصعود
3- أن منهم من سيرى ملكوته في كل الأمم، عند حلول الروح القدس و انتشار الكلمة في كل مكان

و كلها صحيحة


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2009)

متى 24:

1  ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل، فتقدم تلاميذه لكي يروه أبنية الهيكل
2 فقال لهم يسوع: أما تنظرون جميع هذه؟ الحق أقول لكم: إنه لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض
3 وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون، تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين: قل لنا متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر
4 فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم : انظروا لا يضلكم أحد
5 فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: أنا هو المسيح ويضلون كثيرين
6 وسوف تسمعون بحروب وأخبار حروب. انظروا، لا ترتاعوا. لأنه لابد أن تكون هذه كلها، ولكن ليس المنتهى بعد
7 لأنه تقوم أمة على أمة ومملكة على مملكة، وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل في أماكن
8 ولكن هذه كلها مبتدأ الأوجاع
9 حينئذ يسلمونكم إلى ضيق ويقتلونكم، وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الأمم لأجل اسمي
10 وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون ويسلمون بعضهم بعضا ويبغضون بعضهم بعضا
11 ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين
12 ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين
13 ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص
14 ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم. ثم يأتي المنتهى
15 فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيآل النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس ليفهم القارئ
16 فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال
17 والذي على السطح فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئا
18 والذي في الحقل فلا يرجع إلى ورائه ليأخذ ثيابه
19 وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام
20 وصلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا في سبت
21 لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون
22 ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام لم يخلص جسد. ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصر تلك الأيام
23 حينئذ إن قال لكم أحد: هوذا المسيح هنا أو: هناك فلا تصدقوا
24 لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب، حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا
25 ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم
26 فإن قالوا لكم: ها هو في البرية فلا تخرجوا. ها هو في المخادع فلا تصدقوا
27 لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى المغارب، هكذا يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان
28 لأنه حيثما تكن الجثة، فهناك تجتمع النسور
29 وللوقت بعد ضيق تلك الأيام: تظلم الشمس، والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه، والنجوم تسقط من السماء، وقوات السماوات تزعزع
30 وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير
31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها
32 فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل: متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقها، تعلمون أن الصيف قريب
33 هكذا أنتم أيضا، متى رأيتم هذا كله فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب
34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله
35 السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول
36 وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا ملائكة السماوات، إلا أبي وحده
37 وكما كانت أيام نوح كذلك يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان
38 لأنه كما كانوا في الأيام التي قبل الطوفان يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوجون ويزوجون، إلى اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك
39 ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان وأخذ الجميع، كذلك يكون أيضا مجيء ابن الإنسان
40 حينئذ يكون اثنان في الحقل، يؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر
41 اثنتان تطحنان على الرحى، تؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى
42 اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية ساعة يأتي ربكم
43 واعلموا هذا: أنه لو عرف رب البيت في أي هزيع يأتي السارق، لسهر ولم يدع بيته ينقب
44 لذلك كونوا أنتم أيضا مستعدين، لأنه في ساعة لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان
45 فمن هو العبد الأمين الحكيم الذي أقامه سيده على خدمه ليعطيهم الطعام في حينه
46 طوبى لذلك العبد الذي إذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا
47 الحق أقول لكم: إنه يقيمه على جميع أمواله
48 ولكن إن قال ذلك العبد الردي في قلبه: سيدي يبطئ قدومه
49 فيبتدئ يضرب العبيد رفقاءه ويأكل ويشرب مع السكارى
50 يأتي سيد ذلك العبد في يوم لا ينتظره وفي ساعة لا يعرفها
51 فيقطعه ويجعل نصيبه مع المرائين. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان


----------



## Light Of Christianity (11 يونيو 2009)

> من الواضح أن بولس الرسول يتكلم عن المجيء الثاني في نهاية الأيام..هذه سهلة...



وده اللى انا بقوله ؟؟!!!



> إذاً فهو هنا يتحدث عن حدثين، خراب أورشليم و نهاية العالم...
> و في الحقيقة فإن خراب أورشليم من الواضح أنه صورة مصغرة لما سيحدث في نهاية العالم، لهذا تكلم المسيح عنهما بهذا الامتزاج...ففي نهاية العالم أيضاً سيأتي ضد المسيح، و يقيم نفسه كإله في هيكل الله، و يضطهد كل أتباع المسيح (رجسة الخراب)




29 وحالا بعد الضيقة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، ويحجب القمر ضوءه، وتتهاوى النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السماوات.
30 وعندئذ تظهر آية ابن الإنسان في السماء، فتنتحب قبائل الأرض كلها، ويرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحب السماء بقدرة ومجد عظيم.
*31 ويرسل ملائكته بصوت بوق عظيم ليجمعوا مختاريه من الجهات الأربع، من أقاصي السماوات إلى أقاصيها*.
32 «وتعلموا هذا المثل من شجرة التين: عندما تلين أغصانها، وتطلع ورقا، تعرفون أن الصيف قريب.
33 هكذا أيضا حين ترون هذه الأمور جميعها تحدث، فاعلموا أنه قريب بل على الأبواب!

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يزول هذا الجيل أبدا، حتى تحدث هذه الأمور *كلها. *

مع احترامى لحضرتك اعتقد البوق العظيم واجتماع المختارين وده كله مش فى خراب اورشليم وقال ان الجيل مش هيفنى قبل مايشوف ده كله بعد الكلام ده وقال كلها ؟؟؟
يبقى ازاى بيتكلم عن خراب اورشليم بس يعنى ؟؟؟



> .
> 20 ومتى رأيتم اورشليم محاطة بجيوش فحينئذ اعلموا انه قد اقترب خرابها .
> 21 حينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية الى الجبال .والذين في وسطها فليفروا خارجا .والذين في الكور فلا يدخلوا .
> 22 لان هذه ايام انتقام ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب .
> ...



ده الجزء اللى حضرتك اقتبسته واى قارئ للجزء هيلاحظ بغض النظر عن تحدثه عن خراب اورشليم فهو تابع الحديث عن نهاية الزمن وختمها لاينقضى الجيل الا بحدوث الكللللل

نأتي الآن لكلمة "من الواقفين ههنا قوم لا يذوقون الموت"

هذه في مناسبة مختلفة عن الإصحاح السابق...
و لنأخذ آيتين بعدها (أول آيتين من الإصحاح التالي)



> متى 16: 24 - إلخ، 17: 1 - 8
> 24 حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه ان اراد احد ان يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني .
> 25 فان من اراد ان يخلّص نفسه يهلكها .ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي يجدها .
> 26 لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه .او ماذا يعطي الانسان فداء عن نفسه .
> ...



تمام حضرتك هنا بدون قصد هتخلينى اطرح سؤال يجيب عن ردك كيف تم تقسيم اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس وبناءا على ايه اعتقد حضرتك عارف انه تم تقسيمها حسب المواقف او الاحداث يعنى احيانا بنتهاء اصحاح تجد فى الاصحاح التالى موقف مختلف ...

حضرتك هنا خدت ايه من اصحاح سبق وللاسف فسررتها على الاصحاح التالى وده على حد علمى مينفعش وخصوصا ان الايه بتقول 

28 الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته

ربطها بملوكته الثانى قيامته على الاصحاح التالى برغم ان ماقبلها يثبت انها تقصد الملكوت الابدى لاحظ 

27 فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ *يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله .

واعتقد ذكر الايه 28 بعد 27 متصل اكثر من الاتصال بين الاية 28 والا يات فى الاصحاح التالى ؟؟؟!!

المشاركة التالية 27 ذكرت فيها الاصحاح 24 من متى كامل وعلمت على اول ايتين ؟؟؟؟ هل لو اانا عملت حادثة مثلا وقولتلك اعتبر بيها لان اللى جاى اشد وانت قولتلى طيب ايه اللى جاى وايه علامته ؟؟؟؟ يبقى اانا لسه بتكلم فى الحادثة ؟؟ ولا هبدا بالحادثة واوضحلك اللى جاى بقى اللى هو اشد وعلامته ؟؟؟

الاصحاح واضح ممكن بيتكلم عن خراب اورشيلم فى الاول لكن ذكره للاية 

*30 وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير
31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها

وبعدها

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

اكيد مش زى ماحضرتك قلت ؟؟!!!

لو فى خطأ صححهولى ياريت وشكرا لردك ولتعبك معايا


----------



## Eva Maria (11 يونيو 2009)

No Religion:
*



			دايما تنادون فى المنتدى بقراه الاصحاح كامل .... واعتقد هنا تسلسل الاصحاح لايوحى اطلاقا بغير الملكوت الابدى .؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالضبط !! ولأنك لم تقرأي الاصحاح الذي يليه , ولأنك لم تقرأي تفسير الكتاب المقدس لهذه الايات الكريمة ( وهو أمر ننادي به أيضاً  ) كان هذا الالتباس .*

*



			يعنى المقصود هنا الملكوت الابدى بالتاكيد والا كيف يتحدث عن الملكوت الابدى ثم ينتقل مرة واحدة لملكوت اخر ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أن المقصود, وأذ كان السياق يتحدث عن وقت الجزاء وعودة الابن في مجد الاب مع الملائكة, فأنه يعلن ان بعض الموجودين سيتسنى لهم رؤية الملكوت قبل ميعاده, بتجلي المسيح وغيرهم كانت برؤية قيامته أو صعوده, او حلول  الملكوت داخل قلوب المؤمنين.

ونلاحظ أنه بعد أن ذكر المسيح لهذه الايات, يتجلي المسيح مباشرة لثلاثة من تلاميذة, فالملكوت هي رؤيا التمجد. لذلك فقد صعد إلى جبلٍ عالٍ، وأخذ معه ثلاثة من تلاميذه اختارهم من بين الاثني عشر. وهناك تجلَّى في مجده, بحضور موسى وإيليا مع المسيح. 

فرؤية أبن الانسان في ملكوته هنا كانت في تجليه  


على كلن لنقرأن تفسير تادرس يعقوب للآيه :

إنجيل متى 16: 28
 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ». 

نلاحظ أن بعد هذه الآية مباشرة، وفى الأناجيل الثلاثة تأتى قصة تجلى المسيح على الجبل. وفى التجلي رأى بعض التلاميذ بعضاً من مجد السيد المسيح بقدر ما كشفه لهم، وعلى قدر ما إحتملوا، وهم تمتعوا بمجده، وكان هذا إعلاناً عن بهائه الإلهي، وهؤلاء لم يموتوا حتى رأوا هذا المجد وآخرون ممن سمعوا كلمات المسيح هذه رأوا قيامته وصعوده وحلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة وبدء ملكوت الله داخل قلوب المؤمنين، رأوا آلاف تترك آلهتها الوثنية (بل وتبيع ممتلكاتها كما رأينا فى سفر أعمال الرسل) ويحرقوا كتب السحر ويتبعوا المسيح ويملكوه على قلوبهم، ورأوا آلاف الشهداء يبيعون حياتهم حباً فى المسيح، كل هؤلاء كان ملكوت الله فى داخلهم (لو 21:17). لقد رأوا ملكوت الله معلناً فى حياة الناس ضد مجد العالم الزائل.
كل هؤلاء الشهداء والذين باعوا العالم لأجل المسيح تذوقوا حلاوة ملك المسيح على قلوبهم، وكان هذا عربون المجد الأبدي إلى أن يحصلوا على كمال مجد الملكوت المعد لهم. وهناك ممن سمعوا قول المسيح هذا لم يموتوا حتى رأوا خراب أورشليم وحريقها الهائل سنة 70م، لقد رأوا صورة للمسيح الديان، ورأوا عقوبة رافضى المسيح. ولاحظ أن الله دبر هروب المسيحيين كلهم من أورشليم قبل حصارها النهائي.

أنطونيوس فكري الحياة الملكوتيّة التي نعيشها هنا وننعم بها ما هي إلا عربون للحياة الخالدة الممتدّة فوق حدود الزمن حين يظهر السيّد المسيح الملك مع ملائكته ليجازي كل واحد حسب عمله. إن كان الإيمان هو أساس الملكوت إلا أنه يلزم أن يكون "عمليًا" حتى يقدّم لنا السيّد الأكاليل الأبديّة مجازيًا "كل واحد حسب عمله". 

وإذ أراد أن يدخل بتلاميذه إلى هذا الملكوت بطريقة ملموسة سمح لثلاثة من تلاميذه أن ينعموا بتجلّيهk ليختبروا لحظات من الحياة الملكوتيّة الأخرويّة، إذ يقول: "الحق أقول لكم إن من القيام ههنا قومًا لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيًا في ملكوته" [28]. ويرى القدّيس أمبروسيوس أنه يليق بالمؤمن أن ينعم بالتمتّع بهذه الحياة السماويّة في عربونها وهو بعد على الأرض، إذ يقول: [ليس أخنوخ وحده حيّ، إذ ليس بمفرده أُخذ إلى فوق لكن بولس أيضًا أُخذ إلى فوق ليلتقي بالمسيح.] وكأنه يليق بنا أن نتمتّع بارتفاع النفس إلى فوق لتحيا مع السيّد المسيح السماوي فلا يغلبها الموت إلى الأبد. 


كما يحدثنا الانجيل عن أن الملكوت قد يكون الملكوت الداخلي :

إنجيل متى 12: 28
 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا بِرُوحِ اللهِ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ، فَقَدْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ! 

القدّيس أمبروسيوس يقول : لقد أظهر بذلك وجود سلطان ملوكي للروح القدس (إصبع الله)، ونحن أيضًا إذ يسكن الروح القدس فينا نصير مسكنًا ملوكيًا،


ويجيب الرب يسوع بوضوح حين سأله الفريسيون عن موعد ملكوت الله :

20 وَلَمَّا سَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «مَتَى يَأْتِي مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ؟» أَجَابَهُمْ وَقَالَ: «لاَ يَأْتِي مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ بِمُرَاقَبَةٍ،
21 وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا ههُنَا، أَوْ: هُوَذَا هُنَاكَ! لأَنْ هَا مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ دَاخِلَكُمْ».

فالواضح طبعاً أن المقصود بملكوت الله , هو الايمان بالمجمل . وألا لكان أجابهم الرب بأن الملكوت قريب , كما يفهم المشككون في الاية الكريمة.

وفي أعمال الرسل :
سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 3
 اَلَّذِينَ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضًا نَفْسَهُ حَيًّا بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ، بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا، وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ. 
تفسير أنطونيوس فكري :
الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله = من يتوب تكون له قيامة أولى، ومن يعتمد يموت ويقوم مع المسيح وينضم إلى ملكوت الله، فإن عاش حياة التوبة مجاهداً يكون له نصيب فى القيامة الثانية كما قام المسيح من الأموات ويكون له مجد فى السموات، لكن الآلام هى الطريق لهذا المجد. وأن بموت المسيح وقيامته صرنا نشترك معه فى موته بالمعمودية فتغفر خطايانا، ونقوم معه وتكون لنا حياة هى حياته، هذا هو ملكوت السموات مؤمنين ماتوا عن العالم ليحيا المسيح فيهم. ولهم حياة أبدية تبدأ الآن على الأرض وتمتد فى السماء فى المجد.

فالواضح كذلك في هذه الايه أن ملكوت الله في هذه الحالة تكون قبل الموت.*


----------



## Strident (11 يونيو 2009)

يبدو أنك لم تلاحظي أني قلت أن المسيح تكلم في حديثه عن حدثين:

خراب أورشليم سنة 70م (لا يمضي هذا الجيل ... إلخ)
و نهاية العالم...

و هذا واضح من سؤال التلاميذ:

1 ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل، فتقدم تلاميذه لكي يروه أبنية الهيكل
2 فقال لهم يسوع: أما تنظرون جميع هذه؟ الحق أقول لكم: إنه لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض
3 وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون، تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين: قل لنا متى يكون هذا؟ وما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر

هذا = هدم الهيكل (من الآيات قبلها مباشرة)
هو يتكلم عن الحدثين معاً، و يربط بهما بطريقة عجيبة...فكما قلت لك، خراب أورشليم هو صورة مصغرة لما سيحدث في نهاية العالم

نسيت أقول:
طبعاً التلاميذ يعرفون جيداً الفرق بين الحدثين، و إلا لما فصلوهما في سؤالهم...
و بالتأكيد هم يعرفون أن مجيئه ليس هو خراب أورشليم...

و هناك آيات كثيرة تؤكد أن هذا اليوم سيأتي كلص في الليل، و كفخ على جميع الساكنين على الأرض، و لا يعرف أحد متى يأتي...ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأوقات و الأزمنة التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه

أما الإصحاحات: فهي مقسمة فقط ل... معلش مش عارف أقولها عربي:
For ease of reference

و الكتاب المقدس كتب أصلاً دون أي تقسيم
إنما التقسيم ده لينا احنا..

أما لو على الارتباط...
فالآية 27 متصلة بآية 26 اكثر بكثير من 28!


----------



## Light Of Christianity (11 يونيو 2009)

> أن المقصود, وأذ كان السياق يتحدث عن وقت الجزاء وعودة الابن في مجد الاب مع الملائكة, فأنه يعلن ان بعض الموجودين سيتسنى لهم رؤية الملكوت قبل ميعاده, بتجلي المسيح وغيرهم كانت برؤية قيامته أو صعوده, او حلول  الملكوت داخل قلوب المؤمنين.
> 
> ونلاحظ أنه بعد أن ذكر المسيح لهذه الايات, يتجلي المسيح مباشرة لثلاثة من تلاميذة, فالملكوت هي رؤيا التمجد. لذلك فقد صعد إلى جبلٍ عالٍ، وأخذ معه ثلاثة من تلاميذه اختارهم من بين الاثني عشر. وهناك تجلَّى في مجده, بحضور موسى وإيليا مع المسيح.
> 
> ...





> يبدو أنك لم تلاحظي أني قلت أن المسيح تكلم في حديثه عن حدثين:
> 
> خراب أورشليم سنة 70م (لا يمضي هذا الجيل ... إلخ)
> و نهاية العالم...
> ...



يااساتذتى الافاضل اولا شكرا لتعبكم وصبركم معايا

بس انت عايزين توصلوا لحاجة للاسف بالنسبة ليا غير مؤكده بالمرة وعايزين توصلولها بقياس الحديث على باقى كلام المسيح وذكر كلمة ملكوت فى الكتاب المقدس مع اعتقادى انه ذكره للكلمة فى اكتر من وضع تختلف حسب موقفها ووضعها .......

لنتفق على الاتى ماهو محور خلافى فى النقطة لانه وااضح انه مش واضح؟؟!!

حضراتكم ذكرتم ان المقصود هنا ليس الملكوت الابدى وتحاولون ربط الاية بالاصحاحات بالتالية او غريها دعونى اوضح مقصدى بالنسبة للنقطة دى بالذات فى الاقتباسات التالية



> بالضبط !! ولأنك لم تقرأي الاصحاح الذي يليه , ولأنك لم تقرأي تفسير الكتاب المقدس لهذه الايات الكريمة ( وهو أمر ننادي به أيضاً  ) كان هذا الالتباس



سيدتى الفاضلة قرات الاصحاح التالى ولكن اى احد يمكنه ان يرى بمنتهى الوضوووح انه لاعلاقة للاصحاحين ببعض وطيف يكون كلمات نفس الاصحاح غير متصلة وكلمات الاصحاح التالى وموقف اخر متصلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟



> أما لو على الارتباط...
> فالآية 27 متصلة بآية 26 اكثر بكثير من 28!



ههههههههه التالتة مرتبكين ببعض وبيفسروا بعض ؟؟؟!!!!!! اجابة سؤال متسلسلة وانهاها بما اريد هو ان بعض منهم يشهد كل الاحدااااث 

النقطة الثانية ........ خلافى اصلا ليس على هل هذا ملكوت ابدى او صلبه او تجليه او غيره من التفسيرات اللى وضعت بالموضوع لانى اعتقد ان الموضوع ده خلص فى المشاركة 8 اللى محدش عمل اقتباس لنقطة نقطة ذكرتها وعلق عشان انا افهم ........ وعموما ساضع اقتباسات من مشاركتى السابقة ارجو الرد عليها بموضوعية 
**********************
29 وحالا بعد الضيقة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، ويحجب القمر ضوءه، وتتهاوى النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السماوات.
30 وعندئذ تظهر آية ابن الإنسان في السماء، فتنتحب قبائل الأرض كلها، ويرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحب السماء بقدرة ومجد عظيم.
*31 ويرسل ملائكته بصوت بوق عظيم ليجمعوا مختاريه من الجهات الأربع، من أقاصي السماوات إلى أقاصيها*.
32 «وتعلموا هذا المثل من شجرة التين: عندما تلين أغصانها، وتطلع ورقا، تعرفون أن الصيف قريب.
33 هكذا أيضا حين ترون هذه الأمور جميعها تحدث، فاعلموا أنه قريب بل على الأبواب!

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يزول هذا الجيل أبدا، حتى تحدث هذه الأمور *كلها. *

مع احترامى لحضرتك اعتقد البوق العظيم واجتماع المختارين وده كله مش فى خراب اورشليم وقال ان الجيل مش هيفنى قبل مايشوف ده كله بعد الكلام ده وقال كلها ؟؟؟
يبقى ازاى بيتكلم عن خراب اورشليم بس يعنى ؟؟؟

*************************
تمام حضرتك هنا بدون قصد هتخلينى اطرح سؤال يجيب عن ردك كيف تم تقسيم اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس وبناءا على ايه اعتقد حضرتك عارف انه تم تقسيمها حسب المواقف او الاحداث يعنى احيانا بنتهاء اصحاح تجد فى الاصحاح التالى موقف مختلف ...

حضرتك هنا خدت ايه من اصحاح سبق وللاسف فسررتها على الاصحاح التالى وده على حد علمى مينفعش وخصوصا ان الايه بتقول 

28 الحق اقول لكم ان من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الانسان آتيا في ملكوته

ربطها بملوكته الثانى قيامته على الاصحاح التالى برغم ان ماقبلها يثبت انها تقصد الملكوت الابدى لاحظ 

27 فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ *يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله .

واعتقد ذكر الايه 28 بعد 27 متصل اكثر من الاتصال بين الاية 28 والا يات فى الاصحاح التالى ؟؟؟!!

المشاركة التالية 27 ذكرت فيها الاصحاح 24 من متى كامل وعلمت على اول ايتين ؟؟؟؟ هل لو اانا عملت حادثة مثلا وقولتلك اعتبر بيها لان اللى جاى اشد وانت قولتلى طيب ايه اللى جاى وايه علامته ؟؟؟؟ يبقى اانا لسه بتكلم فى الحادثة ؟؟ ولا هبدا بالحادثة واوضحلك اللى جاى بقى اللى هو اشد وعلامته ؟؟؟

الاصحاح واضح ممكن بيتكلم عن خراب اورشيلم فى الاول لكن ذكره للاية 

*30 وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير
31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها

وبعدها

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

اكيد مش زى ماحضرتك قلت ؟؟!!!

لو فى خطأ صححهولى ياريت وشكرا لردك ولتعبك معايا

******************************

واخيرا بالنسبة للتفاسير هل لو التفسير قال حاجة انا مش مقتنعة بيها اسلم بيها ؟؟؟؟ مش اللى كاتب التفسير ده بشر ؟؟ وفوق كل ده مؤمن بالمسيحية ؟؟ 
انا هنا انظر نظرة موضوعية نظرة قارئ لكتاب دينى ووجود شيئا عقليا لا يصح .... وانا لا اطلب الكثير الرد بموضوعية 

والاخ جونى لم تعلق على ماكتبت وكتبت رد تقريبا نفس مشاركتك رقم 7 و 8 بس اضفت ترتيب الاصحاحات
وجملة غير مفهومة ان 26 متصل ب 28 اكتر من 27 ؟؟؟ فى النهاية التلاتة متصلين واعتقد ترتيبهم بالطريقة دى 
من المسيح لتوصيل فكرة معينة وهى واضحة .....؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2009)

لماذا كل هذا اللف و الدوران, الموضوع خصمه في السؤال التالي:
من قال إن ملكوت الله تعني مجيئ المسيح الثاني؟ أين الدليل الكتابي؟

عندما يرد السائل على هذا السؤال, سيكون تقديم الإجابة أسهل بكثير..

ننتظر من الأخت الرد على السؤال..


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 يونيو 2009)

الاخ .. لا دين ..

كنت قد أعددت دراسة بسيطة عن هذا الاصحاح تحديداً .. و إلى أن أضعها لك بمشيئة المسيح ، أرجوا أن تقرأ الاصحاح ( كله ) و ليس فقط إلى عبارة " الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله. " التي أنت تستند عليها في إدعاءك ، فإقرأ الاصحاح كله من فضلك ، و غداً بمشيئة المسيح سأضع لك الرد .

تحيــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> يااساتذتى الافاضل اولا شكرا لتعبكم وصبركم معايا
> 
> بس انت عايزين توصلوا لحاجة للاسف بالنسبة ليا غير مؤكده بالمرة وعايزين توصلولها بقياس الحديث على باقى كلام المسيح وذكر كلمة ملكوت فى الكتاب المقدس مع اعتقادى انه ذكره للكلمة فى اكتر من وضع تختلف حسب موقفها ووضعها .......
> 
> ...



*تفسير الإنجيل له أساس يعرفه كل مسيحى 
فلا ينفع أخذ جملة لنفسرها 
فكل كلمة أو أية لها جذور  ونبؤات فى العهد القديم ولها ما يفسرها فى أكثر من أية وما يشرحها فى إصحاح إخر 
وهذا هو سبب الإختلاف معك
لو ددققتى فى إجابات الإخوة ستجديهم يعطون إجابات واحدة
فلذلك ننصحك بقراءة الإصحاح وتفسيرة ربما تستطيعى إستيعاب المعنى
قبل القراءة تكلمى مع الرب كصديق  كأب وبكل صدق إطلبى منه أن يعطيكى الفهم
الرب ينور بصيرتك

ملحوظة :بعد قيامة السيد المسيح كان يظهر لتلاميذة لمدة 40 يوما وكان يتكلم معهم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت السموات
وقال لهم أيضا ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التى جعلها الأب فى سلطانة (أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الأول  9:1 )

وطبعا هذه التفاسير تناقلها التلاميذ إلى أن كتبها لنا العلامة  القدامى    في اللاهوتيات  .
​*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (14 يونيو 2009)

*اولا اسفة على التاخير فى الرد بس عندى امتحانات ومشغولة جدا*


> لماذا كل هذا اللف و الدوران, الموضوع خصمه في السؤال التالي:
> من قال إن ملكوت الله تعني مجيئ المسيح الثاني؟ أين الدليل الكتابي؟
> 
> عندما يرد السائل على هذا السؤال, سيكون تقديم الإجابة أسهل بكثير..
> ...



*ياسيدى الفاضل انا دليلى الكتابى الايات التى وضعتها فالمسيح تحدث عن مجيئه الثانى وختم حديثه بانهم سيشهدون الكل ..... تقصد ماهو دليلكم الكتابى بان المسيح بعد ذكره لمجيئه الثانى وانهم يشهدون الكل انه لايقصد هذا ويقصد اى ملكوت تانى ؟؟؟!!*



> الاخ .. لا دين ..
> 
> كنت قد أعددت دراسة بسيطة عن هذا الاصحاح تحديداً .. و إلى أن أضعها لك بمشيئة المسيح ، أرجوا أن تقرأ الاصحاح ( كله ) و ليس فقط إلى عبارة " الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله. " التي أنت تستند عليها في إدعاءك ، فإقرأ الاصحاح كله من فضلك ، و غداً بمشيئة المسيح سأضع لك الرد .
> 
> تحيــــــــــــــاتي


*
ياسيدى الفاضل وانا بالعكس اقول لكم اربطوا الاصحاح كله فالاخوة جونى وماريا ربطوا الايات بالاصحاح التالى ؟؟!! لان الاصحاح الذى فيه اية انهم يشهدون الكل يتحدث فيه المسيح بالترتيب عن خراب اورشليم كما ذكر الاخ جونى ثم عن نهاية العالم وانهم يشهدون الكل .... وفى انتظار الدراسة التى تحدثت عنها ....

وتابع معى الاتى ساعيد ملخصا لما اريد ذكره ممكن راى غير مفهوم او مبهم بالمشاركة السابقة ...*

29 وحالا بعد الضيقة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، ويحجب القمر ضوءه، وتتهاوى النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السماوات.
30 وعندئذ تظهر آية ابن الإنسان في السماء، فتنتحب قبائل الأرض كلها، ويرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحب السماء بقدرة ومجد عظيم.
*31 ويرسل ملائكته بصوت بوق عظيم ليجمعوا مختاريه من الجهات الأربع، من أقاصي السماوات إلى أقاصيها. * *(اعتقد ده الملكوت الابدى )*
32 «وتعلموا هذا المثل من شجرة التين: عندما تلين أغصانها، وتطلع ورقا، تعرفون أن الصيف قريب.
33 هكذا أيضا حين ترون هذه الأمور جميعها تحدث، فاعلموا أنه قريب بل على الأبواب!

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يزول هذا الجيل أبدا، حتى تحدث هذه الأمور كلها.

*******************
*30 وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير*
31 فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها

وبعدها

34 الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله

*ذكر الملكوت الابدى ونهاية العالم ثم ...... لا يمضى الجيل حتى يكون الكل*

*اعتقد مقصدى وضح ودليلى الكتابى واضح .... انا مش فاهمة على اى دليل استندتم انه غير الملكوت الابدى ؟؟؟*



> تفسير الإنجيل له أساس يعرفه كل مسيحى
> فلا ينفع أخذ جملة لنفسرها
> فكل كلمة أو أية لها جذور ونبؤات فى العهد القديم ولها ما يفسرها فى أكثر من أية وما يشرحها فى إصحاح إخر
> وهذا هو سبب الإختلاف معك
> ...



*ياسيدتى الفاضلة الايات لتحتاج لا لتفسير ولاانبؤات وان كنتى تتحدثين عما قاله جونى ان الايات تتحدث عن خراب اورشليم اسيجازى الرب النا س على اعمالهم بعد خراب اورشليم ؟؟؟؟ اعتقد ليست محتاجة لتفسير
ومرة اخرى اوضح ان كتبه التفاسير احترمهم واقدرهم ولكن هم بشر ومؤمنين بالمسيحية ؟؟!! وانا احكم بعقلى فقط واعتقد من المفروض الا يتنافى الدين مع العقل ؟*




> ملحوظة :بعد قيامة السيد المسيح كان يظهر لتلاميذة لمدة 40 يوما وكان يتكلم معهم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت السموات
> وقال لهم أيضا ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأزمنة والأوقات التى جعلها الأب فى سلطانة (أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الأول 9:1 )
> 
> وطبعا هذه التفاسير تناقلها التلاميذ إلى أن كتبها لنا العلامة القدامى في اللاهوتيات .



*معلش انا مش فهمت المقصود من الجزء الاخير المشار به الى اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول وقراته فوجدته يتحدث عن موعد خراب اورشليم ؟؟ وانه فى علم الرب وبرضه ارجع واكد*

*27 فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يعود في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، فيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله.
28 الحق أقول لكم: إن بعضا من الواقفين هنا لن يذوقوا الموت، قبل أن يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا في ملكوته» 

اتمنى عدم اهمال المشاركة ؟؟ يعنى لالى يرد ياخد اقتباس للايات ويوضحلى الاجزاء الملونة هل هى ملكوت ابدى او لا عشان ننهى الموضوع .................
*


----------



## Strident (14 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> *اولا اسفة على التاخير فى الرد بس عندى امتحانات ومشغولة جدا*
> [/b]


ربنا معاكي

*ياسيدى الفاضل انا دليلى الكتابى الايات التى وضعتها فالمسيح تحدث عن مجيئه الثانى وختم حديثه بانهم سيشهدون الكل ..... تقصد ماهو دليلكم الكتابى بان المسيح بعد ذكره لمجيئه الثانى وانهم يشهدون الكل انه لايقصد هذا ويقصد اى ملكوت تانى ؟؟؟!!*
[/quote]



no religion قال:


> *
> ياسيدى الفاضل وانا بالعكس اقول لكم اربطوا الاصحاح كله فالاخوة جونى وماريا ربطوا الايات بالاصحاح التالى ؟؟!! لان الاصحاح الذى فيه اية انهم يشهدون الكل يتحدث فيه المسيح بالترتيب عن خراب اورشليم كما ذكر الاخ جونى ثم عن نهاية العالم وانهم يشهدون الكل .... وفى انتظار الدراسة التى تحدثت عنها ....
> *


*
لا لا من فضلك...دققي في كلامي...أنا لم أقل تحدث عن خراب أورشليم ثم نهاية العالم...
بل الحديث نفسه يتكلم عن الحدثين...و قلت أيضاً أن خراب أورشليم صورة مصغرة من نهاية العالم...و ما يقوله عن أورشليم سيتحقق بصورة أكبر في نهاية العالم...



no religion قال:



			وتابع معى الاتى ساعيد ملخصا لما اريد ذكره ممكن راى غير مفهوم او مبهم بالمشاركة السابقة ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


no religion قال:


> 29 وحالا بعد الضيقة في تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، ويحجب القمر ضوءه، وتتهاوى النجوم من السماء، وتتزعزع قوات السماوات.
> 30 وعندئذ تظهر آية ابن الإنسان في السماء، فتنتحب قبائل الأرض كلها، ويرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحب السماء بقدرة ومجد عظيم.
> *31 ويرسل ملائكته بصوت بوق عظيم ليجمعوا مختاريه من الجهات الأربع، من أقاصي السماوات إلى أقاصيها. * *(اعتقد ده الملكوت الابدى )*
> 32 «وتعلموا هذا المثل من شجرة التين: عندما تلين أغصانها، وتطلع ورقا، تعرفون أن الصيف قريب.
> ...


لقد رأى الواقفين الآن" مجده من كل الجهات:
- رأوه في التجلي
- رأوه و هو يتمم الفداء، و كما قيل "يملك الرب على خشبة"
- رأوه و ملكوته الأبدي يبدأ بحلول الروح القدس و تأسيس الكنيسة و انتشار الكلمة

شيء آخر أن ملكوت الله هو داخلنا من الآن...
"هوذا ملكوت الله داخلكم"
و هنا عليك أن تعرفي ما معنى كلمة ملكوت؟ إنها تساوي مُلك...
و هو قد بدأ من الآن و يستمر في السماء..و إلا فنحن نقول أن المسيح - حاشا - ليس ملكنا بعد!

أما لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون الكل، فهو يقصد كل النبوات التي تتحدث عن خراب أورشليم
(مثل: رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي)



no religion قال:


> *ياسيدتى الفاضلة الايات لتحتاج لا لتفسير ولاانبؤات وان كنتى تتحدثين عما قاله جونى ان الايات تتحدث عن خراب اورشليم اسيجازى الرب النا س على اعمالهم بعد خراب اورشليم ؟؟؟؟ اعتقد ليست محتاجة لتفسير
> ومرة اخرى اوضح ان كتبه التفاسير احترمهم واقدرهم ولكن هم بشر ومؤمنين بالمسيحية ؟؟!! وانا احكم بعقلى فقط واعتقد من المفروض الا يتنافى الدين مع العقل ؟*





no religion قال:


> *معلش انا مش فهمت المقصود من الجزء الاخير المشار به الى اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول وقراته فوجدته يتحدث عن موعد خراب اورشليم ؟؟ وانه فى علم الرب وبرضه ارجع واكد*
> 
> *27 فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يعود في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، فيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله.
> 28 الحق أقول لكم: إن بعضا من الواقفين هنا لن يذوقوا الموت، قبل أن يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا في ملكوته»
> ...



قلت لك كيف سيرونه...

أما أعمال الرسل...
يبدو أنك تقرأين في كتاب مقدس غيرنا!

ها هو النص:

اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ، عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ،
2 إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ، بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ.
3 اَلَّذِينَ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضًا نَفْسَهُ حَيًّا بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ، بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا، وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.
4 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي،
5 لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، لَيْسَ بَعْدَ هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ بِكَثِيرٍ».
6 أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، هَلْ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»
7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ،
8 لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».
9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ. وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
10 وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ،
11 وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ، مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».

لاحظي الآية 3...هل بعد كل ذلك لم يروا ملكوت الله؟!


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> *ياسيدى الفاضل انا دليلى الكتابى الايات التى وضعتها فالمسيح تحدث عن مجيئه الثانى وختم حديثه بانهم سيشهدون الكل ..... تقصد ماهو دليلكم الكتابى بان المسيح بعد ذكره لمجيئه الثانى وانهم يشهدون الكل انه لايقصد هذا ويقصد اى ملكوت تانى ؟؟؟!!*


 
أهلا بالأخت العزيزة من جديد
ركزي يا أختي معي من جديد على سؤالي, أين الدليل الكتابي على إن ملكوت الله يعني مجئ المسيح الثاني
أين هذه النصوص التي تعرف هذا المعنى؟ ضعي لي الشاهد لو سمحتي (لن تجديه لإنك تخلطين بين مجئ المسيح الثاني و بين ملكوت الله و معاني ظهوره و تحقيقه الكثيرة)

منتظر ردك و يا ريت هذه المرة يكون بصورة أسرع لو أمكن.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يونيو 2009)

8* 2 الحق أقول لكم: إن بعضا من الواقفين هنا لن يذوقوا الموت، قبل أن يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا في ملكوته  *

*إذ وعد السيّد تلاميذه أن قومًا منهم يرون ابن الإنسان آتيًا في ملكوته، أخذ ثلاثة من تلاميذه ودخل بهم إلى ملكوته الأبدي متجليًا على جبل تابور، 

لكنّه عاد فنزل معهم، لنعيش هذا الملكوت خلال حياتنا الواقعية على الأرض متجهيّن نحو الصليب.​*
*متى 17 

1 وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ مُنْفَرِدِينَ. 
2 وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ. 
3 وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ. 
4 فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ. لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ». 
5 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». 
6 وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ التَّلاَمِيذُ سَقَطُوا عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَخَافُوا جِدّاً. 
7 فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَهُمْ وَقَالَ: «قُومُوا وَلاَ تَخَافُوا». 
8 فَرَفَعُوا أَعْيُنَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَحَداً إِلاَّ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ. 
9 وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَداً بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ». *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يونيو 2009)

*27 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ. 
28 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ هَهُنَا قَوْماً لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ». *
*الأية 27 تتكلم عن نهاية العالم
حين يأتى السيد المسيح ويدين كل واحد حسب أعمالة
الأية 28 شرحتها فى المشاركة السابقة
وواضح أن المقصود من كلمة يأتى فى ملكوتة هو تجلى السيد المسيح على جبل تابور
وترائى لثلاثة من تلاميذة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يونيو 2009)

11*. ظهور علامة ابن الإنسان 

"وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان في السماء، 
وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، 
ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيًا على سحاب السماء بقوَّةٍ ومجدٍ كثيرٍ، 
فيُرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت،
فيجمعون مُختاريه من الأربع رياح من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها" [30-31]. 

بعدما تتشدَّد مملكة ضد المسيح لتُقاوم مملكة المسيح أي كنيسته، فتَظلمْ الشمس والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه والنجوم تسقط وقوات السماوات تتزعزع، يأتي السيِّد نفسه في موكِبه الملائكي تتقدّمه علامة الصليب مُعلَنة في السماء، الأمر الذي يُفرِّح الكنيسة الحاملة للطبيعة السماويّة من أجل قدوم عريسها بينما يحزن جميع قبائل الأرض التي احتضنت ضد المسيح وصارت لا تطيق الحق.

v لنرى علامة الصليب، هذه التي يراها الذين طعنوه حسب نبوّة زكريّا ويوحنا (يو 19: 37) وهي علامة النصرة. 
العلاّمة أوريجينوس 
v إن كانت الشمس تَظلَم فإنه لا يمكن للصليب أن يظهر ما لم يكن أكثر بهاءً من الشمس! فلا يخجل التلاميذ من الصليب ولا يحزنون. إنه يتحدّث عنه كعلامة تظهر في مجد! فستظهر علامة الصليب لتُبكِم جسارة اليهود! سيأتي المسيح ليُدين مشيرًا إلى جراحاته كما إلى طريقة موته المملوء عارًا، عندئذ تنوح كل قبائل الأرض. فإنهم إذ يرون الصليب يفكِّرون كيف أنهم لم يستفيدوا شيئًا من موته، وأنهم صلبوا من كان يجب أن يعبدوه.
القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
v حقًا يقول: "تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض" لأنهم ليسوا بمواطني السماء بل مكتوبين في الأرض. 
القدّيس جيروم 
v يراه المؤمنون كما غير المؤمنين، فإن الصليب والمخلّص يضيئان ببهاء شديد أكثر من الشمس، فيراهما الكل (المؤمنون يفرحون بالمخلّص المصلوب وغير المؤمنين يرتعبون منه).
الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس بطريرك سلفانيا
هكذا من الجانب النبوي تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان قبل مجيء السيِّد. أمّا في حياتنا الروحيّة فيبذل عدوّ الخير - ضد المسيح - كل الجهد لكي يملك على قلوبنا، مشتاقًا أن يطفئ شمس الحق فينا، ويفقدنا عضويتنا الحقّة في الكنيسة. فتصير الكنيسة بالنسبة لنا كقمرٍ لا يعطي ضوءه، ويعمل العدو بكل حيلة وخداعاته أن يسقط فينا كواكب المواهب والنعم الداخليّة، لكي يزعزع قوّات السماوات في قلوبنا. أما السيِّد المسيح فيُسرع إلينا كما هو قادم من السماء، يدخل إلينا بمجده، مقدّمًا لنا صليبه علامة غلبته ونصرته فينا ولحسابنا، وعلامة حلوله داخلنا. فتنهار كل خداعات العدوّ الكثيرة وكل شهوة جسديّة وفكر أرضي في داخلنا، وكأنها قد صارت قبائل الأرض الشرّيرة التي تنوح حين يظهر السيِّد فينا بقوَّة الروح ومجده السماوي العظيم. ويرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فنشاركهم تسابيحهم وليتورجيَّاتهم، ويجمعون كل طاقات جسدنا كما من الأربعة رياح من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها، لتعمل بانسجام وتوافق مع طاقات النفس لخدمة الملك السماوي.

مجيئه على السحاب 
v سيرى البشر ابن الله بأعينهم الجسديّة قادمًا في شكل جسدي "في سحاب السماء"، أي قادمًا من السماء. وكما عند تجلِّيه جاء صوت من السحابة، هكذا يأتي مرّة أخرى متجلِّيًا في مجده، جالسًا لا على سحابة بل على سحابٍ كثيرٍ كأنه مركبة له! 

إن كان عند صعوده إلى أورشليم كان الذين يحبّونه يبسِطون ثيابهم في الطريق حتى لا يطأ ابن الإنسان بقدميه على الأرض، راغبين ألا يلمس حتى الجحش الذي يركبه الأرض (مت 21: 8)، فأي عجب إن كان الآب إله الكل يفرش سحب السماء تحت جسد ابنه لأجل انقضاء الدهر؟

العلاّمة أوريجينوس 
v يمكن أن يُفهم (مجيئه على السحاب) بطريقتين: إمّا أنه يأتي في كنيسته كما في السحاب، فإنه حتى الآن لا يمتنع عن أن يأتي، لكنّه يأتي فيما بعد بسلطان أعظم وعظمة، مظهرًا سلطانه وعظمته بالأكثر لقدّيسيه الذين يهبهم القوّة فلا تغلبهم تجربة عظيمة كهذه. أو أنه يأتي في جسده الذي جلس به عن يمين الآب. هكذا يليق بنا بحق أن نؤمن أنه سيأتي، ليس فقط في جسده ولكن أيضًا في السحاب، فقد تركنا (بالجسد) لكي يأتي إلينا مرّة أخرى. فقد "ارتفع وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم" (أع 1: 9)، عندئذ قال الملاك: "سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء" (أع 1: 11). 
القدّيس أغسطينوس 
v تفهم الأحداث الكبرى في علاقتها ببعضها البعض، فكما جاء في مجيئه الأول في تواضع هكذا يأتي في مجيئه الثاني في مجده اللائق.

القدّيس كيرلّس السكندري 
32. مثَل شجرة التين 

"فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثَل، 
متى صار غصنها رخصًا، 
وأخرجت أوراقها تعلمون أن الصيف قريب، 
هكذا أنتم أيضًا متى رأيتم هذا كلّه فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب. 

الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كلّه" [32-34]. 
بعد أن قدّم لنا السيِّد المسيح العلامات السابقة لمجيئه في نهاية الأزمنة كما في مجيئه ليملك علينا روحيًا ونحن على الأرض أي في حياتنا الروحيّة أراد أن يوجِّه أفكارنا إلى الجانب الروحي لا الاهتمام بالأوقات والأزمنة. كأنه يقول إن كنتم تعرفون أن تميّزوا الأزمنة فتُدركون أن الصيف قد اقترب خلال شجرة التين متى صار غصنها رخصًا وأخرجت أوراقها، فبالأولى والأهم أن تتطلّعوا إلى هذه العلامات التي قدّمتها لكم، وكأنها شجرة تين من خلالها تعرفون أن وقت مجيئه قد اقترب وكأنه صيف.

بقوله هذا، كما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [يؤكّد لنا أن مجيئه أمر محقَّق حتمًا، ينبغي ألا يشك فيه كما لا نشك في مجيء الصيف. هكذا يليق بالمؤمن كلما ظهرت هذه العلامات من أتعاب وآلام، يُدرك بالأكثر رعاية الله له وسُكنى المسيح بالإيمان في قلبه... إنه يؤكّد لنا مجيئه المستمر فينا بتجلِّيه في داخلنا من يوم إلى يوم ليُعلن ذاته فينا.] 

وفي هذا المثل أيضًا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أن أمجاده مخفيّة في داخلنا كما في شجرة التين في فترة الشتاء، لكنّه إذ يحلّ فصل الصيف يُعلن المجد الخفي ونتكلّل علانيّة في يوم الرب العظيم. إننا الآن كمن هم في فصل الشتاء نظهر بلا مجد ولا جمال كأشجار جافة بلا أوراق ولا زهور أو ثمار، لكن الشتاء ينتهي وتظهر الحياة الكامنة في داخلنا.
شبَّه السيِّد مجيئه بالصيف لأنه يقدّم لنا جوًا حارًا للحب، حيث يلتهب قلبنا بأكثر حب عند رؤيتنا لعريس نفوسنا قادمًا فينا وإلينا. والصيف هو زمن الحصاد (إر 8: 20)، فيأتي الرب ليحمل فينا ثمره الروحي فيفرح بنا. ويرى بعض الآباء في شجرة التين رمزًا لليهود في عودتهم لتكوين مملكة كعلامة لنهاية الأزمنة، أو لقبولهم الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع الذي رفضوه قبل انقضاء الدهر، كما يرى البعض في شجرة التين رمزًا لظهور مملكة ضد المسيح.
v شجرة التين هي رمز لمجمع اليهود، أمّا الغصن فهو ضدّ المسيح، ابن الشيطان، نصيب الخطيّة... هذا الذي بظهوره كما لو أن الحياة تنقشع والأوراق تُرى فتنتصر زهور الخطيّة بنوع ما، بهذا يكون قد اقترب الصيف أي يوم الدينونة.
الأب هيلاري 
v لشجرة التين معنيان... إمّا يقصد بها عندما تظهر الثمرة على كل الشجرة فيعترف كل لسان بالرب، ويؤمن أيضًا شعب إسرائيل، عندئذ نترجَّى مجيء الرب، وكأن وقت الصيف قد حلّ لجمع ثمار القيامة؛ وإما يقصد بها أنها عندما يلبس ابن الخطيّة إكليل زهور، بافتخاره الباطل والفارغ، فتظهر أوراق الغصن الخاصة بالمجمع اليهودي، عندئذ يجب أن تترقَّب مجيء الدينونة، إذ يُسرع الرب بالمجيء ليكافئ المؤمنين ويضع نهاية للشر.
القدّيس أمبروسيوس
أما قول السيِّد: "الحق أقول لكم لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كلّه" [34].
 فيشير إلى أمرين: 
أولاً: يُشير إلى تحقيق العلامات الخاصة بدمار الهيكل اليهودي على يدي القائد الروماني تيطس عام 70م، لإعلان مجيء الرب في هيكل جديد. 
ثانيًا: يريد ربّنا أن يوجِّه أنظارنا إلى مجيئه الداخلي فينا وإعلان مجده في القلب... فإنه وإن كنّا نترقَّب يوم الرب العظيم لكن عملنا الآن هو التمتّع بحلوله داخلنا وتجلِّيه المستمر فينا. 

+. تأكيد مجيئه 
"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول، 
وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يُعلّم بهما أحد 
ولا ملائكة السموات إلا أبي وحده" [35-36].
ما أعلنه السيِّد إنّما هو كلمته الخالدة التي لا تزول، فإن السماء والأرض تزولان، أمّا كلامه فلن يزول. ما هي السماء إلا نفوسنا التي ترحل من هذا العالم، والأرض هي جسدنا الذي يعود إلى التراب إلى أن يأتي "كلمة الله" الذي لا يزول، فتعود السماء جديدة فيه وأيضًا أرضنا.
إن السيِّد قادم لا محالة، أمّا تحديد الأزمنة فليس من عملنا، ولا هو من رسالتنا، بل هو عمل الله المدبّر للأزمنة.
v السماء والأرض بحقيقة خلقتهما لا يحويان داخلهما التزام بالخلود الدائم، أمّا كلمات المسيح الأزليّة فتحل داخلها البقاء الدائم. 

*


----------



## Strident (14 يونيو 2009)

رائع مارثا...شرح رائع


----------



## Light Of Christianity (20 يونيو 2009)

*اها حلو اوى الشرح بتاع الفاضلة مارثا المصرية بجد تمام *
*وفهمت اخيراااااااااااا ميرسى ليكم وانتظروا سؤالى القادم *​


----------



## Strident (20 يونيو 2009)

منتظرين على أحر من الجمر و تشرفي في أي وقت


----------

